# Lesebestätigung bei GMX einschalten???



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juli 2009)

*Lesebestätigung bei GMX einschalten???*

so,

ich wusste jetzt ned wo ich das reinschreiben sollte, deswegen mach ich das mal hier. Ich würd gern die Lesebestätigung bei GMX.net einschalten, finde die aber i-wie nicht... Knan da jmd helfen?!!!!!

Gruß F.E.


----------



## kelevra (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lesebestätigung bei GMX einschalten???*

Im Webinterface von GMX geht das nicht. Hat wohl den Grund, dass GMX seine kostenpflichtigen Einschreiben-Mails an den Mann bringen will.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lesebestätigung bei GMX einschalten???*

och mist, so was doofes^^


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lesebestätigung bei GMX einschalten???*

Benuz halt einen E-Mail-Client.


----------

